# Aurora



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Was browsing the internet earlier and came across so info on this supposed top secret ultrasonic stealth plane SR-71 replacement. Have read a fair bit of information about this but wondered if anyone else could shed some light on it? Should make for interesting discussion.






Just found this pic but the site is in foreign so I can understand the story behind it http://www.ovni.ch/~kouros/emhd.htm 





CGI of what it could look like





(This picture is a fake based on a supposed sighting)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2005)

There's been a lot of talk about this where I used to live. When the -117 and B-2 were being developed Lockheed, Northrop and I am told General Dynamics (before Lockheed bought them) all experimented with proof of concept aircraft. We know about "Have Blue" and the Northrop "Flying Bath Tub" but never heard anything else. Additionally the same thing was done by Grumman on the ill fated A-12.

If the grainy photos are real, I suspect that's what they are.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah I read that too, its probably true.

I read somewhere though that a plane flew over San Francisco in 1989 with such a loud supersonic boom that it set off the San Andreas fault  

Ive read lots of convincing contradicting theories on this, I dont really know what to believe!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2005)

I lived in the area (about 50 miles from Edwards AFB) and even worked on the -117 (I could tell you that now without having to kill you) and for the most part I think its bull! At best the US military might of been testing a pilotless vehicle or it might of even been an SR-71 (they were still flying at the time) doing some classified missions. When I lived there I heard and saw lots of weird stuff, but for the most part it could eventually be explained.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

There was something flying that was setting off seismic sensors, but not setting off earthquakes. The reason they knew it was a sonic boom was because of the waves and the fact that it happened at a recurring interval, so it became predictable.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2005)

There were also mixed reports on how fast it was moving. I heard mach 6, others told me mach 3.2. Others told me that the seismic sensors were just picking up sonic booms. It could of been anything!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Ive seen one site that said Mach 12....

Yeah, right


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2005)

In the areas where these readings were taken there are many Low Level Training Routes used by the military. it could of been F-18s or F-16s setting them off!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, it could have been anything. I had heard mach 6 at one point, but no one really knew, so I am sure it was purely speculation.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2005)

UFO's.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

A Thunderstorm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2005)

Yep, or some conspiracy theory wackos imagination!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

<donning tin foil hat>


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2005)

evangilder said:


> <donning tin foil hat>


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

That is where a lot of the whakos go and come up with the UFO stories. They are actually seeing Military projects. We may never know what they actually have developed in there.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2005)

Maybe it was the FireFox that Clint Eastwood stole!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

Dude I LOVE THAT MOVIE!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah me too, I'm a huge Clint fan myself.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

And so am I..........


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah, I can't wait for his next movie "Flags of our fathers" to be released.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2005)

That should be a good one. I read the book and am also a big Clint Eastwood fan. When I was moving, I found a poster of Clint on a pice of masonite that I had hanging in my barracks room at Lakenheath. I am going to try and talk the wife into letting me hang it someplace in the new house.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2005)

Is it the one with him holding the twin Sam Colts crossed across his chest?

I had this same poster in my tent in Somolia.... LOL...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2005)

No, its just his head an shoulders with the hat on. When I can get to it, I will get a shot to post. It's in the garage behind a bunch of boxes at the moment.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2005)

I've got an awesome "For a few dollars more" Italian movie poster with a smaller signed "Fistful of dollars" inserted into the bottom right hand corner. Looks excellent framed and hanging in my lounge room.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2005)

Very cool..... My wife wont let me hang anything Clintish... She says "Man Love" is really gay and should not be promoted.... I told her to shut her yap.... (Under my breath of course)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

LMAO....Personally Id have pics of Steve McQueen all over my room if possible, but I have no room for anything else...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Very cool..... My wife wont let me hang anything Clintish... She says "Man Love" is really gay and should not be promoted.... I told her to shut her yap.... (Under my breath of course)



LOL, my missus used to say similar stuff , like i was weird because I'm obsessed with a man!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey, we all need heroes. Funny, she let's me hang up the collectible Chuck Yeager autographed photo, but not Clint. Oh well, at least I get my airplanes.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2005)

Women must have something against Clint! I dunno what though..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

the fact that they're stuck with you and not him


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Steve McQueen is cooler than Clint... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2005)

THEMS FIGHTIN WORDS YOUNG WHIPPERSNAPPER!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Damn right they are...

I think I might make a poll in the Off-Topic section to settle it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2005)

Damn right. Bring it on!!

McQueen aint got the credentials of Clints Ass Cheek......


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm with Les on this on. Clint is the man!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep, Steve wouldn't stand a chance!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

Like My Siggy CC???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Tut tut, resorting to desperate insults...I dont need wording to prove McQueen is better, his acting can do the talking....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

HA!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Best reply you could come up with? I take victory...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

To insult ALL Westerns just shows how naive u are for a teenager.... The coolness that Eastwood showed on the screen in his earlier movies blows ANYTHING McQueen has EVER done......

And I'm leaving out the Dirty Harry movies, cause then it just wouldnt be a fair fight...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

No, I genuinely dont like westerns...Or any film thats set pre-WW2...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

> Or any film thats set pre-WW2...


Boy, then ur sure missing out on ALOT of cinema..... What a shame....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2005)

Besides that, CC, alot of the early Clint westerns were shot in Italy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Really?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2005)

That is why they were called "spaghetti westerns".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmmm.....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep, Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More and The Good, the Bad and the Ugly were all filmed in Italy. Clint was badass in all three. Lee Van Cleef was also awesome in those.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> Yeah, I can't wait for his next movie "Flags of our fathers" to be released.



I agree, I am looking foward to that one.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Besides that, CC, alot of the early Clint westerns were shot in Italy!



Yep, and directed by the great Sergio Leone with brilliant music from Ennio Morricone, Two of cinema's all time greats.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

I happen to love the theme from The Good, The Bad, The Ugly.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

Who can forget that theme? It's a classic!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

I love every Metallica show when they open up there concert with it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

The body of work, and the characters created, by Eastwood, when compared to McQueens resume, are far beyond the "Cool Level" that McQueen, who is still one of my favs BTW, has achieved....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

Yep, Clint defines cool. That line in Pale Rider and the way he said it is just the essence of cool. He beats the crap out of those guys with the ax handle. Then as he puts the handle back in the barrel says "Nothing like a good piece of hickory". That's good stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Clint Eastwood will go down as one of the greatest of all times if not the greatest.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup...... So will McQueen.... 

Heres a list of Clints Body of Work...


A Fistful Of Dollars, 1964
For A Few Dollars More, 1965
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, 1966
Hang 'em High, 1968
Coogan's Bluff, 1968
Where Eagles Dare, 1969
Paint Your Wagon, 1969
Kelly's Heroes, 1970
Two Mules for Sister Sara, 1970
The Beguiled, 1971
Play Misty for Me, 1971
Dirty Harry, 1971
Joe Kidd, 1972
High Plains Drifter, 1973
Magnum Force, 1973 
Thunderbolt and Lightfoot, 1974
The Eiger Sanction, 1975
The Outlaw Josey Wales, 1976
The Enforcer, 1976
The Gauntlet, 1977
Every Which Way But Loose, 1978
Escape From Alcatraz, 1979
Bronco Billy, 1980
Any Which Way You Can, 1980
Firefox, 1982
Honkytonk Man, 1981
Sudden Impact, 1983
City Heat, 1984
Tightrope, 1984
Pale Rider, 1985
Heartbreak Ridge, 1986
The Dead Pool, 1988
Pink Cadillac, 1989
White Hunter, Black Heart, 1990
The Rookie, 1990
Unforgiven, 1992
In the Line of Fire, 1993
A Perfect World, 1993
The Bridges of Madison County, 1995
Absolute Power, 1997
True Crime, 1999
Space Cowboys, 2000
Blood Work, 2002
Million Dollar Baby, 2004

Some Eastwood quotes that will be around when our Grandchildrens Grandkids are in their teens....

JOE: I don't think it's nice, you laughin'. See, my mule don't like people laughing. He gets the crazy idea you're laughing at him. Now if you apologize, like I know you're going to, I might convince him that you really didn't mean it . . .

JOE: When a man with a 45 meets a man with a rifle... you said the man with the pistol's a dead man. Let's see if that's true. 

MANCO: Well, if there's gonna be any shooting, I gotta get my rest.

BLONDIE: Such ingratitude after all the times I've saved your life.

BLONDIE: I've never seen so many men wasted so badly.

BLONDIE: You see, in this world, there's two kinds of people, my friend. Those with loaded guns, and those who dig. You dig.

BLONDIE: You thought I'd trust you? Two hundred thousand dollars is a lot of money. We're gonna have to earn it.

COOPER: When you hang a man, you better look at him.

HARRY: Ah-ah, I know what you're thinking, "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I've kind of lost track myself. But being this is a .44 Magnum — the most powerful handgun in the world — and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?

HARRY: Yeah, well when an adult male is chasing a female with intent to commit rape, I shoot the bastard. That's my policy.
MAYOR: Intent? How did you establish that?
HARRY: When a naked man is chasing a woman through an alley with a butcher knife and a hard-on, I figure he isn't out collecting for the Red Cross. 

HARRY: Well, I'm all broken up about that man's rights.

BILLY BORDERS: Flea bitten range bums don't usually stop in Lago. Life here's a little too quick for them. Maybe you think you're fast enough to keep up with us, huh?
STRANGER: A lot faster than you'll ever live to be.

JOSEY: Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle Dixie?

JOSEY: You a bounty hunter?
BOUNTY HUNTER: A man has to do something these days to earn a living.
JOSEY: Dyin' ain't much of a living boy.

JOSEY: There are three kinds of Suns in Missouri: Sunshines, Sunflowers, and Sons-of-Bittches.

JAMIE: Wish we had time to bury them fellows.
JOSEY: To hell with them fellows. (Spits tobacco) Buzzards gotta eat... same as worms.

JOSEY: When I get to liking someone, they ain't around long.
LONE WATIE: I notice when you get to disliking someone they ain't around for long neither.

JOSEY: You be Ten Bears?
TEN BEARS: I am Ten Bears.
JOSEY: (Spits tobacco) I'm Josey Wales.
TEN BEARS: I have heard. You're the Gray Rider. You would not make peace with the Blue Coats. You may go in peace.
JOSEY: I reckon not. Got nowhere to go.
TEN BEARS: Then you will die.

CALLAHAN: The meeting right here in your office two months ago when you said high priority was to run the hoods out of San Francisco.
McKAY: I never said to use violence!
CALLAHAN: Well what'd you want me to do? Yell "trick or treat" at them?

CALLAHAN: If that's all, Captain, I've got work to do.
McKAY: But not in Homicide.
CALLAHAN: What?
McKAY: You've been transferred to Personnel.
CALLAHAN: To Personnel? That's for ashholes!
McKAY: I was in Personnel for ten years.
CALLAHAN: Yeah.

CALLAHAN: Captain, if you want to jerk all these people off you can, but don't do it with me.
McKAY: That's it Callahan. You just got yourself a sixty day suspension!
CALLAHAN: Make it ninety!
McKAY: 180. Give me your star!
CALLAHAN: (Hands over badge) Here's a seven-point suppository, Captain.
McKAY: What did you say?
CALLAHAN: I said stick it in your ass!

CALLAHAN: You're not making us feel too welcome.
MUSTAPHA MEMBER: Oh, you're welcome. About as welcome as a turd in a swimming pool. 

HARRY CALLAHAN: A man's got to know his limitations.

CALLAHAN: Nothing wrong with shooting as long as the right people get shot.

CALLAHAN: Don't fuck with me buddy or I'll kick your ass so hard you'll have to unbutton your collar to shiit.

CALLAHAN: Go ahead, make my day.

CALLAHAN: Listen, punk... to me you ain't nothing but dog shit, you understand? And a lot of things can happen to dog shit. It can be scraped up with a shovel off the ground, it can dry up and blow away in the wind, or it can be stepped on and squashed. So take my advice and be careful where the dog shits ya.

CALLAHAN: We're not just gonna let you walk outta here. 
ROBBER: Who's we, sucker?
CALLAHAN: Smith, Wesson, and me. 

CALLAHAN: Why don't you boys go suck some fish heads, huh?

CALLAHAN: Opinions are like assholes. Everybody has one.

BOWMAN: Want a beer?
HEMLOCK: You gonna call room service?
BOWMAN: We got beer.
HEMLOCK: If you hauled beer up this rock, you're insane.
BOWMAN: I may be insane, but I'm not stupid. I didn't carry it, you did. It's in your pack.(Pulls a six-pack out of Hemlock's backpack.)
HEMLOCK: Jesus Christ, I ought to throw you off this pillar. Besides, it's warm.
BOWMAN: I'm sorry, I thought you'd draw the line at hauling ice.

SHOCKLEY: The next turkey who tries that, I'm gonna shoot him, stuff him and stick an apple in his ass. Any takers? You? You? 

BIKER 1: Hey man, this is our choppers.
SHOCKLEY: (Pointing gun at him) This is my gun, Clyde

PREACHER: There's nothing like a nice piece of hickory.

COY LaHOOD: Do you imbibe, Reverend?
PREACHER: Only after nine in the morning.

COP: You're going to pay every dollar of that fine. I don't give no service man's discount!
GUNNY: Too bad, your old lady does.

COL. MEYERS: What's your assessment of this alert?
GUNNY: It's a cluster fuck.

MUNNY: It's a hell of a thing, killin' a man. You take away all he's got, and all he's ever gonna have.
THE KID: Yeah, well I guess they had it comin'.
MUNNY: We all have it coming, kid.

MUNNY: That's right ... I've killed women and children. Killed just about everything that walks or crawls at one time or another. And I'm here to kill you, Little Bill, for what you did to Ned.

LITTLE BILL: Well, sir, you are a cowardly son of a bitch. You just shot an unarmed man!
MUNNY: Well, he shoulda armed himself, if he's gonna decorate his saloon with my friend.

MUNNY: I was lucky in the order. But I've always been lucky when it comes to killing folks.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

Great stuff, Les! 8) That was like a trip down memory lane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

My fav are The Good, The Bad, The Ugly, Heartbreak Ridge, Absolute Power, Space Cowboys, Dirty Harry and Pale Rider.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

Alot of great films up there, aint there???


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

Definitely! I think I have seen 90-95% of them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

I have not seen that many of them.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

Comeon Adler... You hadda see a bunch of these movies........ The 2 I havent seen are Million Dollar Baby, and Bridges/Madison County... CC Kinda fell outta this conversation didnt he???

A Sign of Victory???

A Fistful Of Dollars, 1964
For A Few Dollars More, 1965
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, 1966
Hang 'em High, 1968
Coogan's Bluff, 1968
Where Eagles Dare, 1969
Paint Your Wagon, 1969
Kelly's Heroes, 1970
Two Mules for Sister Sara, 1970
The Beguiled, 1971
Play Misty for Me, 1971
Dirty Harry, 1971
Joe Kidd, 1972
High Plains Drifter, 1973
Magnum Force, 1973
Thunderbolt and Lightfoot, 1974
The Eiger Sanction, 1975
The Outlaw Josey Wales, 1976
The Enforcer, 1976
The Gauntlet, 1977
Every Which Way But Loose, 1978
Escape From Alcatraz, 1979
Bronco Billy, 1980
Any Which Way You Can, 1980
Firefox, 1982
Honkytonk Man, 1981
Sudden Impact, 1983
City Heat, 1984
Tightrope, 1984
Pale Rider, 1985
Heartbreak Ridge, 1986
The Dead Pool, 1988
Pink Cadillac, 1989
White Hunter, Black Heart, 1990
The Rookie, 1990
Unforgiven, 1992
In the Line of Fire, 1993
A Perfect World, 1993
The Bridges of Madison County, 1995
Absolute Power, 1997
True Crime, 1999
Space Cowboys, 2000
Blood Work, 2002
Million Dollar Baby, 2004


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

I have seen quite a few of htem but not all of them and many less than you have.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 28, 2005)

I've seen em all except the beguiled (can't find a copy!) and Million Dollar Baby. Have only see half of Honky Tonk man. I pretty much own all the others on DVD.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

I own several of them. My dad has quite a few of them but all are on VHS.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

CLINT RULES!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 29, 2005)

And CC is hiding from this thread...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

Why is that?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

No, CC has had a fuck-ed up puter the last couple of days...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2005)

Excuses excuses.... CC thinks Steve McQueen has got it over Clint.... WE disagree......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)

*OK - I'M GONNA SETTLE THIS ONCE AND FOR ALL - BARRY ROCKS! *


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

IM BLIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2005)

I think Im going to use Administrators Priviledge and delete that pic......

FROM THE WORLD!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)

We could always put it on the .50 caliber Taliban link!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Ugh! Let's keep Barely Man-enuff off this board.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

I think my retinas are permanantly damaged.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh come on you all know that David Hasselhof is the best ever!!!!

Okay I am lieing, I can not stand that creep.

Personally my favorite actor is Sean Connery but in the battle of Clint Eastwood vs. McQueen Im for Clint Eastwood all the way. Sorry CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Sean Connery annoys me. I like Steve McQueen and James Dean.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

You would like James Dean, he was a raving Queen.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

hey Sean Connery's a great actor!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

I never said he wasnt, I just dont like him


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

> You would like James Dean, he was a raving Queen.


Damn............ That one deserves something.....


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

Love the pic. Good stuff.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

TY, I aim to please...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

CC's so Easy
So Fricken Easy
CC's so Easy

And you think your so Cool!


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 11, 2007)

So what do people think? A possible development of the A-12? A possible early upgrade aircraft for the B-2 Spirit?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2007)

Neither - it don't exist.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 11, 2007)

Are we bottom fishing old threads? Can anybody play?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow I never thought this thread from 2005 would be found again...


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 18, 2007)

Many times that has been said and many times it has been wrong. I wouldn't say that Aurora doesn't exist. It certainly is a fact that the SR-71 Blackbird and the U-2 have been retired. In favour of what? Satelites? What has changed that has made satelites a better option than they were in the Cold War as a sole reconnaisance system? I thought that was why the U-2 stayed in service and the SR-71 Blackbird was developed. I think there is a replacement that is flying ready for use in case it is needed...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 18, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Many times that has been said and many times it has been wrong. I wouldn't say that Aurora doesn't exist. It certainly is a fact that the SR-71 Blackbird and the U-2 have been retired. In favour of what? Satelites? What has changed that has made satelites a better option than they were in the Cold War as a sole reconnaisance system? I thought that was why the U-2 stayed in service and the SR-71 Blackbird was developed. I think there is a replacement that is flying ready for use in case it is needed...



Sattelies became easier to operate and can provide real time information within 45 minutes. In the battlefield UAVs are used. A version of the U-2, the TR-1 is still in use.
Again there is no "Aurora."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2007)

oh boy...

Healz are you a Trekie?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh I don't know. Aurora. Probably not. But an unmanned hypersonic vehicle. Absolutely. Too many pictures of "donuts-on-a-rope" coupled with repetative booms. Many well respected sources/pics have been published that imply some sort of external fuel/oxidizer propulsion system. This and/or perhaps a military version of the X-43 scramjet seems highly likely to me. Heck, the latter is even being developed along with the Aussies and Japan.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, exactly. I am not, repeat not implying that this aircraft contains a pilot but just that it is a big aircraft that can travel fast. It could contain a large number of cameras for the size of the aircraft as well as a lot of sophisticated equipment for measuring radar outputs, type of rock, and infared for all that is known about it. I do watch Star Trek but still you have to admit that at the moment travel at that speed can't be ruled out. I mean a century ago (1900) there was no heavier than air travel. 1914-1918 we get the first fighters and bombers in military service. then 1939-1945 monoplanes get faster and then there is the jet. Then there is Chuck Yegar in the X-1 soon after. Then 1986-1988 there are stealth aircraft which were at first denied, as well as the SR-71 Blackbird. Point is never, rule out a black project like Aurora being possible. It probably isn't known by that name in the world of those that conduct the Black Projects but it is possible that the aircraft is a large drone the size of regular aircraft intended to gather much more data than a regular drone.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kinda like this 40 year old Mach3+ D-21 drone. And this was 40 [F-O-R-T-Y] years ago.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 24, 2007)

Taken at Palmdale airpark - I was there Sunday....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2007)

Bummer I didn't get a chance to see you, Joe. Any upcoming shows in SoCal you plan on coming to?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 24, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Bummer I didn't get a chance to see you, Joe. Any upcoming shows in SoCal you plan on coming to?


Likewise Eric - I don't know what the schedule will be in the next few months, I have a lot of things going on. I may be out your way briefly Thurs. morning. Today I'm with Stambo. I'm doing a condition inspection on his plane, then we're going to fly, weather permitting. I'll post photos....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh sure, you get to have all the fun!  Say hey to Stambo for me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 25, 2007)

Wilco! On my way to the airport right now...


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks a little bit like the SR-71 Blackbird in shape and wing style, that drone. A proof of concept design drone perhaps?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 30, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Looks a little bit like the SR-71 Blackbird in shape and wing style, that drone. A proof of concept design drone perhaps?


Guess again...

The D-21 has been around for a long time and was deployed in the late 60s and 70s. Much of its operation is still classified but it is rumored it was used as a decoy and to over fly China. It was carried on top of the SR-71 and was also seen on B-52s.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 30, 2007)

There was a great book entitled "Blind Man's Bluff" that detailed the cold war espionage technologies and operations. In that book they identify some D-21 operations. Apparently it was not too terribly successful as many of the drones were not lost over enemy territory, but rather crashed with their mission package once outside of hostile territory. They were apparently untouchable, though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2007)

Have them both just up the road at the Boeing Museum of Flight. It's my understanding the it is one of two motherships built. The other in Ohio, if I recall correctly.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 1, 2007)

What do you think? Look a bit similar from certain angles?


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2007)

Um, yeah they look similar. Same designer, manufacturer and all part of project Oxcart. The D-21 was carried by the A-12. Two were set aside for the D-21 project; 60-6940 and 60-6941. After a test destroyed an A-12 and one of the crew that ejected drowned, Kelly Johnson himself cancelled the project despite the fact that engineers on the project believed that it could work.


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

Look similar, but drone ramjet engine is from the old Bomarc missile.


----------

